# Magnesium supplementation-who knew!



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, so I am in 43 yearold female who has been suffering with IBS-C for about 15 years now. I have tried everything from every type of OTC laxative, herbal remedy (Cascara Sagrada) to probiotics, to exercise, excess water intake, vigorous exercise and some helped but only temporarily. Finally, I stumbled upon an article about this research that took place in Japan a few years ago. The study looked at constipation in 3000 women and basically it concluded that the number one cause of constipation is a deficiency in magnesium supplement. First I tried the MgOx and realized that there were side effects. After a bit more research, I learned that Mg citrate is safer and the does a quite a bit of good beside curing constipation. I have only been using it for a couple of weeks but the results are amazing- I feel like a brand new person. http://delightfuldigestion.blogspot.com/2011/07/magnesium-for-constipation.html


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

uohna said:


> Ok, so I am in 43 yearold female who has been suffering with IBS-C for about 15 years now. I have tried everything from every type of OTC laxative, herbal remedy (Cascara Sagrada) to probiotics, to exercise, excess water intake, vigorous exercise and some helped but only temporarily. Finally, I stumbled upon an article about this research that took place in Japan a few years ago. The study looked at constipation in 3000 women and basically it concluded that the number one cause of constipation is a deficiency in magnesium supplement. First I tried the MgOx and realized that there were side effects. After a bit more research, I learned that Mg citrate is safer and the does a quite a bit of good beside curing constipation. I have only been using it for a couple of weeks but the results are amazing- I feel like a brand new person. http://delightfuldigestion.blogspot.com/2011/07/magnesium-for-constipation.html


I think it's pretty well known that magnesium in higher doses can help with constipation. I take it daily with my calcium but I've found that in higher doses it causes really bad bloat and cramping. I have really good luck with acacia fiber and about every 3rd or 4th day I take 3 senna caps just to clean stuff out. I found the right senna dose so I have no cramping or spasms with it. And I barely drink any water, because I hate it and I just can't and this works for me. Glad the mag works for you.


----------



## MarianneK (May 22, 2011)

Hi uohna, So glad to hear you found relief. It's the same story with me (see my post at: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140495-magnesium-oil-and-ibs/ ). There are two sides to the story about magnesium and constipation, one is as many have discovered certain magnesium supplements, like for instance MgOxide/hydroxide, have laxative effects due to their ability to draw water into the intestines. This laxative effect can cause bowel upset and diarrhea and one may suspect that this can cause actual loss of magnesium from the body as this is what often happens with diarrhea. When magnesium, on the other hand, is absorbed from the intestines into the body a relief from constipation occurs due to, as the article you linked to said, relaxation of the intestinal smooth muscles. To be absorbed into the body magnesium needs to be in a form which is bioavailable, this is the tricky part, and depending on what magnesium is bound to (like hydroxide, oxide, citrate, etc) more or less magnesium is going to be absorbed. How well magnesium is going to be absorbed depends on how disolvable the form is, magnesium chloride solution is usually the most bioavailable form one can get. Magnesium citrate can also be a good alternative, whereas magnesium oxide and hydroxide, allthough potent laxatives, are not easily absorbed. Then there are people like me who need to take magnesium through the skin as even taking the best form of oral magnesium does not have an effect on my bowels. Why I can't really tell, but my uptake from my intestines may be impaired. best wishes,Marianne


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm. I didn't know about this. I have IBS-D and the D has been worse lately and I'm taking a magnesium supplement. Maybe I'll stop for awhile and see if the D gets better (although I've been taking the supplement for several months the D only got worse in the last month).


----------



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

faze action said:


> Hm. I didn't know about this. I have IBS-D and the D has been worse lately and I'm taking a magnesium supplement. Maybe I'll stop for awhile and see if the D gets better (although I've been taking the supplement for several months the D only got worse in the last month).


----------



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

I think magnesium supplementation is something that should be adjustable. I am not sure but your body's absorbs what it needs to make up for the deficiency. When that happens it starts eliminating the excess. So you may not want to stop altogether, but maybe reduce your intake gradually until your bowel movement is more 'regular'.


----------



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

Minks said:


> I think it's pretty well known that magnesium in higher doses can help with constipation. I take it daily with my calcium but I've found that in higher doses it causes really bad bloat and cramping. I have really good luck with acacia fiber and about every 3rd or 4th day I take 3 senna caps just to clean stuff out. I found the right senna dose so I have no cramping or spasms with it. And I barely drink any water, because I hate it and I just can't and this works for me. Glad the mag works for you.


----------



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

Although it may be 'pretty well known' I did not know about magnesium. I did take it a few times as a child in the form of milk of magnesia, but I never made the discovery until I read that article. You might want to look into your Calcium intake, but I discovered that Ca has the opposite effect to Mg. Also the modern diet might contain an excess of Ca, which only exacerbates the Mg deficiency. Most people don't need Ca supplementation. Anyway, I am finding this all so exciting. My life has truly been changed by this. Knowledge is power!!!


----------



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

MarianneK said:


> Hi uohna, So glad to hear you found relief. It's the same story with me (see my post at: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140495-magnesium-oil-and-ibs/ ). There are two sides to the story about magnesium and constipation, one is as many have discovered certain magnesium supplements, like for instance MgOxide/hydroxide, have laxative effects due to their ability to draw water into the intestines. This laxative effect can cause bowel upset and diarrhea and one may suspect that this can cause actual loss of magnesium from the body as this is what often happens with diarrhea. When magnesium, on the other hand, is absorbed from the intestines into the body a relief from constipation occurs due to, as the article you linked to said, relaxation of the intestinal smooth muscles. To be absorbed into the body magnesium needs to be in a form which is bioavailable, this is the tricky part, and depending on what magnesium is bound to (like hydroxide, oxide, citrate, etc) more or less magnesium is going to be absorbed. How well magnesium is going to be absorbed depends on how disolvable the form is, magnesium chloride solution is usually the most bioavailable form one can get. Magnesium citrate can also be a good alternative, whereas magnesium oxide and hydroxide, allthough potent laxatives, are not easily absorbed. Then there are people like me who need to take magnesium through the skin as even taking the best form of oral magnesium does not have an effect on my bowels. Why I can't really tell, but my uptake from my intestines may be impaired. best wishes,Marianne


----------



## uohna (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info Marianne. Maybe I'll give MgCl a try next time. This whole magnesium thing is still such good news to me!!!


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

I am looking at magnesium too. The magnesium salt baths I have been having are wonderful. I also have the magnesium spray for the skin, very good for pain. Spray it on, wait for a bit, then have a shower or bath to rinse off. Very soothing and relaxing too.I just started taking magnesium internally now in the form of coral calcium supreme from barefoot. A highly bio available product for both the magnesium and calcium. Noticed an immediate difference in my posture within days. This magnesium also begins to clear out the intestines, naturally and easily. Things are starting to look and feel normal for the first time in many years. Am taking six to nine capsules a day for the first thirty days. Also taking the new type of probiotic called Liveprobio+03mega by Genuine Health. 3 Capsules each morning before food. This eliminates the gas and bloating along with clearing the tract naturally leaving good bacteria behind for a positive effect. These two products are amazing together. Have been on both for about two weeks now. Will continue to 30 or 60 days.Thanks for passing on your magnesium success story. Really happy to hear of your positive changes!! Best, Gail


----------

